# Selling counterfeit items on EBay. The consequences!!



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*EBay originally started out as an auction site. Somewhere that individuals could sell off their unwanted items. It was a simple but brilliant idea, that become very popular and EBay grew rapidly in size. *


*Many folks saw an opportunity with Ebay and once their garages had been cleared and they had nothing left to sell, they started to buy new items to resell. With this new form of trading, also came anonymity. Dealing with someone you didn't know and would never meet. Inevitably as the competition grew, so did the rogue traders, selling copied and counterfeit goods.*


*EBay today, unfortunately has a dreadful reputation for the sale of questionable goods. You don't have to look far on there to find to massive infringement of copyrights and product licenses. It is almost seen as the equivalent on an 'old wild west town', where anything goes and the law is well out of sight.*

*The two links below, show what can happen, when the long arm of the law finally reaches in the direction of those infringements.*


eBay fraudster jailed - ZDNet.co.uk

News Archive

*The link below shows details of an investigation by the BBC, into EBay counterfeits, which shows that EBay themselves do not do enough to deal with the problem.*


BBC - Press Office - Watchdog buys counterfeit goods from eBay's 'most trusted' sellers


*We all might look at Ebay and think that others are selling copied and licensed designs on there, so we can do it too. Unfortunately that is not the real world. Sooner or later someone will make a complaint and that complaint will get investigated. It's just not worth it. Just remember that it could be your designs that are getting copied next week.*


*We are all capable of creating original designs and that is the only option, to stay on the right side of the law. None of us wants a 'knock at the door' or a legal letter dropping on our door step.*


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

Good message Will:
Besides.....I just dont have the same respect for those selling someone elses graphic materials....and maybe thats not fair....but the graphic artist side of me really respects those that DESIGN their own....and market THEIR BABY!!! 

That takes guts....and that I can respect whether I like the graphic or not! So for me....those that CREATE.....BOOYAA!! For me....thats where the fun is and the satisfaction when customers comment on something that came from my lil ole pee-brain......=)

Many independant home hobbyist, or small business will...and do... get away with copy right infringement....they are small potatoes and not worth anything ...with all due respect....from a legal point of view. They just arent worth spending money to pursue since they arent worth enough of a return.....and this you will see over an over again on E-bay. 
I wouldnt follow that lead.....its not ethical...its certainly not creative....and it can...possibly lead to a real nightmare ....as I see it......it should!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

Disclaimer.....for those that sell others graphics...legally.....please dont be offended by my response.....it is only my humble opinions and mine alone....and meant with all due respect....=)


----------

